# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی نفت

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی نفت

هدف
حیات در کره زمین که مدام در جنب و جوش و حرکت است، بیشترین انرژی جنبشی، گرمایی و شیمیایی خود را از نفت می گیرد. در واقع به یاری این ماده حیاتی است که کوچکترین موتور ماشین تا غول آساترین ناوگانهای سنگین به حرکت در می آید و هزاران نوع تولیدات و مصنوعات صنایع سنگین و جدید پتروشیمی، کودهای شیمیایی، فرآورده های دارویی، پارچه ها و الیاف مصنوعی، پلاستیک ها، چسب ها، فرآورده های بهداشتی و آرایشی پوششهای استحفاظی ساخته می شود.
خوشبختانه کشور ما در دل خلیج نفت خیز فارس آرمیده است، به عنوان یکی از منابع و معادن بزرگ نفت و گاز جهان به شمار می رود. از همین رو تربیت انسانی متخصص و کارآمد برای بهره برداری درست و بهینه از این سرمایه خداداد و جوابگویی افراد به نیازهای آتی صنعت نفت کشور، بسیار ضروری است. به همین منظور مجموعه کارشناسی مهندسی نفت که دارای چهار گرایش مهندسی اکتشاف نفت، مهندسی استخراج نفت - مخازن نفت، مهندسی استخراج نفت - حفاری و مهندسی استخراج نفت - بهره برداری از منابع نفت می باشد، در دانشگاه صنعت نفت از سال 1378 دایر شده است.
توانایی های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه
علاوه بر دو درس ریاضی و فیزیک که دو درس پایه در تمامی رشته های مهندسی از جمله رشته مهندسی نفت است، درس زبان انگلیسی نیز در این رشته اهمیت ویژه ای دارد. چون در دانشگاه صنعت نفت از منابع انگلیسی برای دروس تخصصی استفاده می شود. همچنین در این دانشگاه تنها از بین داوطلبان مرد دانشجو پذیرفته می شود. چون نوع کار فارغ التحصیلان این رشته سنگین است و محیط کارشان نیز خارج از شهر است، دانشجویان این دانشگاه از بین داوطلبان مرد انتخاب می شوند برای مثال یک مهندس حفاری در وزارت نفت باید 15 روز خارج از شهر و دور از خانواده باشد و سپس یک هفته مرخصی دارد. شرایطی که مطمئناً برای خانم ها دشوار می باشد.
معرفی گرایش های مقطع کارشناسی
رشته مهندس نفت تا پیش از سال 78 به عنوان یکی از گرایش های مهندسی شیمی مطرح بود اما از سال 78 با همت دانشگاه صنعت نفت، این رشته که رکن اصلی یکی از بخشهای عمده صنعت نفت یعنی اکتشاف و استخراج نفت و گاز است از مهندسی شیمی جدا شد و در چهار گرایش اکتشاف، مخازن، حفاری و بهره برداری از منابع نفت ارائه گردید. رشته ای که اساس دروس آن مبتنی بر مکانیک سیالات، دینامیک گازها، ترمودینامیک سیالات، انتقال جرم و اقتصاد مهندسی است و هدف آن تربیت مهندسین کارآمدی است که بتوانند روشهای بهینه بهره برداری از منابع نفت و گاز را طراحی و اجرا کنند.
مهندسی اکتشاف
به گفته دکتر مارتین سؤل زمین شناس آلمانی ، دوران طلایی جستجوی نفت به پایان رسیده است. چرا که امروزه به طور متوسط از هر هشت حفاری ، یک حفاری به نفت می رسد که این آمار در مناطقی که به هیچ وجه سابقه حفاری وجود نداشته است، بدتر نیز می باشد. به همین دلیل دانشمندان در جستجوی روشهای نوینی برای پیدا کردن نفت در اعماق زمین هستند تا بتوان با حفاری کمتر، هر چه زودتر به نفت دست یافت. کاری که در حیطه عمل مهندسین اکتشاف نفت می باشد.
اولین مرحله برای بهره برداری یا برداشت نفت، کشف حوزه های نفتی است که این کار توسط لرزه نگاری انجام می گیرد. مهندسین اکتشاف، امواج صوتی را به اعماق زمین فرستاده و سپس امواج برگشتی را اندازه گیری و پردازش می کنند تا به وجود یا عدم وجود نفت در درون زمین پی ببرند. به عبارت دیگر این گرایش ارتباط نزدیکی با زمین شناسی دارد.
مهندسی حفاری
ناگهان انفجاری صورت می گیرد و سپس طلای سیاه از دل زمین فوران می کند و یک حوزه نفتی جدید پدیدار می شود. سالهاست که چنین صحنه ای را در فیلم های سینمایی می بینیم ؛ راهی ساده و ارزان برای رسیدن به ماده حیاتی نفت، اما حقیقت این است که برای رسیدن به یک حوزه نفتی باید حفاری کرد کاری که به تخصص، وقت و هزینه بسیاری نیاز دارد.
هزینه حفاری یک چاه حدود 5 میلیون دلار است گل حفاری حدود20% این هزینه را در بر می گیرد.
وقتی مته الماس برای استخراج نفت به عمق چندهزار متری زمین فرو می رود باید خاک و سنگ کنده شده را به طریقی بیرون آورد که این کار توسط گل حفاری انجام می گیرد. یعنی سیالی توسط لوله های حفاری به داخل زمین رفته و کنده های حفاری را به سطح زمین می آورد. گفتنی?است که این ماده بسیار گران است و به همین دلیل اگر به جای استفاده از گل حفاری روش دیگری مثل نیروی هوای فشرده برای بیرون آوردن کنده ها استفاده گردد، هزینه حفاری به مراتب پاییان خواهد آمد و اینجاست که نقش مهم یک مهندس حفاری آشکار می شود، چون یک مهندس حفاری روشهایی را ارائه می دهد که هزینه حفاری را پایین آورده و راندمان را بالا می برد. همچنین با توجه به شرایط و خصوصیات زمین شناسی و اقلیمی منطقه، نحوه حفاری را که می تواند افقی، عمودی و یا جهت دار باشد، تعیین کند.
یکی از وظایف مهندسی حفاری بررسی خاک زمین حفاری است تا با توجه به نوع خاک، مته مورد نیاز برای استخراج و حفاری به کار برده شود.
همچنین متخصص این گرایش تعیین می کند که چه نوع موادی باید در گل حفاری استفاده شود تا مواد فوق موجب ریزش دیواره های چاه نگردد.
طراحی تجهیزات حفاری و انجام عملیات در مناسبترین شرایط و ارزیابی اثرات تکنولوژی حفاری و استخراج بر محیط زیست کشور و ارائه راههای مناسب برای جلوگیری از تخریب آن،جزو فعالیت های فارغ التحصیل این گرایش است.
مهندسی مخازن نفت و گاز
به صخره رسوبی حاوی مواد نفتی که زیر لایه غیر نفوذی تشکیل شده و دارای شکل ویژه ای از ساختمان زمین (عموماً یک قدیس) است، مخزن نفت گفته می شود. یعنی مخازن نفت چیزی شبیه به مخازن آب نیست که یک حوض یا بشکه بزرگ باشد بلکه این مخازن حفره های زیر زمینی هستند که نفت در آن جا وجود دارد. و مهندس حفاری، متخصصی است که انتخاب و ارائه روش های علمی برای افزایش برداشت از مخازن نفت و گاز و جلوگیری از زوال این مخازن بر عهده او می باشد.
دانش مهندسی مخازن به این می پردازد که ما در یک حوزه نفتی در اعماق زمین مثلاً در عمق 2 یا 3 هزار متری چه مقدار نفت و گاز داریم و چه مقدار از آن قابل دسترسی می باشد و با چه سرعتی می توان از مخزن مورد نظر برداشت کرد.
مهندسی نفت گرایش مخازن، نوع مخزن نفت یا گاز و همچنین فشار، دما و عمق آن از سطح زمین را مشخص می کند.زیرا موارد فوق در نحوه برداشت و استخراج نفت از مخازن تأثیر دارد.
مهندسی بهره برداری از منابع نفت
مهندس بهره برداری از منابع نفت، مهندسی است که راهها و روشهای بهره برداری بهینه از مخازن نفت را ارائه می دهد. یعنی با توجه به نوع مخزن نفت تعیین می کند که به یاری کدام یک از روشهای موجود؛ تزریق گاز، تزریق آب، تزریق مواد پلیمری و یا ازدیاد حرارت می توان نفت را راحتتر و مقرون به صرفه تر بهره برداری کرد.
امروزه اکثر مخازن نفت کشور ما دچار افت فشار شده اند به همین دلیل نفت به صورت طبیعی به سطح زمین نمی رسد و در نتیجه حضور مهندسین بهره برداری از منابع نفت، یک ضرورت اجتناب ناپذیر است. افرادی که با استفاده از روشهای علمی بهتر و اصولی تر، از مخازن نفتی بهره برداری می کنند.
کشف یک مخزن نفتی به مهندسی اکتشاف، روش رسیدن به مخزن به مهندسی استخراج، شبیه سازی و تعیین فشار، دما و نوع مخزن به مهندسی مخازن و نحوه بهره برداری از مخزن به مهندسی بهره برداری از منابع نفت باز می گردد.
طراحی فرآیندهای نفت
به منظور تربیت متخصصان متعهد در زمینه محاسبات، تعیین مشخصات و طراحی فرآیندهای صنایع نفت، «مجموعه کارشناسی طراحی فرآیندهای صنایع نفت» پس از بررسی نیازهای تخصصی در این زمینه در کمیته مهندسی شیمی گروه فنی و مهندسی شورایعالی برنامه ریزی گشته است.
تعریف و هدف:
مجموعه کارشناسی طراحی فرآیندهای صنایع نفت یکی از مجموعه های آموزش عالی فنی و مهندسی می باشد که هدف آن آموزش و تربیت متخصصان طراحی فرآیندهای مورد استفاده در صنایع پالایش نفت و گاز و صنایع پتروشیمی است. دروس این مجموعه ترکیبی از دروس عمومی، علوم پایه و دروس مهندسی شیمی و همچنین مطالب تخصصی در زمینه طراحی فرآیندهای شیمیایی می باشد.
فارغ التحصیلان این دوره توانایی کافی در احراز مشاغل و ایفای نقشهای زیر را دارند:
انجام محاسبات و تعیین مشخصات وسائل، دستگاهها و فرآیندهای شیمیایی که در صنایع نفت مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد، منظور از طراحی فرآیند در صنایع نفت استفاده از داده های موجود به منظور محاسبه و تعیین مشخصات فنی یک دستگاه، یک واحد یا یک کارخانه تا حد تشکیل شمای جریان فرآیند کامل (پروسس فلودیاگرام) می باشد
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر (کارشناسی ارشد و ... )
این رشته در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در 3 گرایش در داخل کشور تدریس می گردد.
رشته های مشابه و نزدیک به این رشته در حال حاضر
با توجه به وجود گرایش طراحی فرآیندهای صنایع نفت در رشته مهندسی شیمی، این دو رشته دارای برخی تشابهات می باشند.
آینده شغلی و بازار کار
قطعاً اولین بازار کار موجود برای فارغ التحصیلان این رشته وزارت نفت است اما دانشگاه صنعت نفت در حال حاضر دانشجویان این رشته را بورسیه نمی کند. بلکه اگر سطح علمی دانشجویی خوب باشد، در نهایت جذب وزارت نفت می شود.البته در حال حاضر بیش از 70 درصد از دانشجویان جذب وزارت نفت می شوند و مابقی آنها نیز جذب صنایع شیمیایی خصوصی می شوند چرا که بیشتر واحدهای رشته مهندسی نفت با رشته مهندسی شیمی مشترک می باشد.
وضعیت نیاز کشور به این رشته در حال حاضر
با توجه به وجود میدانهای نفتی و گازی عظیم در کشور، همچنین کشف میدانهای جدید و لزوم گسترش سرمایه گذاری های لازم در امر نفت و گاز، حضور متخصصان این رشته بیش از پیش احساس می شود.

دروس اصلی و تخصصی مشترک تمامی گرایشهای مهندسی نفت

موازنه انرژی و مواد
استانیک و مقاومت مصالح
ترمودینامیک
مکانیک سیالات
آزمایشگاه مکانیک سیالات
انتقال حرارت
آزمایشگاه انتقال حرارت
کنترل فرآیندها
آزمایشگاه کنترل فرآیندها
زمین شناسی نفت
مبانی فرآیندهای صنایع نفت
خواص سنگ های مخزن
آزمایشگاه خواص سیالات مخزن
کارگاه عمومی
کاربرد ریاضیات در مهندسی شیمی
مبانی چاه آزمایی
نمودارگیری چاه
مهندسی مخازن 1
زمین شناسی ساختمان
کارآموزی 1 و 2


دروس پایه در تمامی گرایشهای مهندسی نفت

ریاضی عمومی 1 و 2
معادلات دیفرانسیل
ریاضیات مهندسی
فیزیک 1 و 2
آزمایشگاه فیزیک 1 و 2
شیمی آلی
آزمایشگاه شیمی آلی
برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر
زمین شناسی عمومی
شیمی عمومی

----------


## Parniya

__________________
منبع :سایت قلم چی

----------

